# Collar or Halter?



## rudy_and_radar

Which is better?

My wethers came with their collars, but they really weren't led around much at their old home I don't think.

I have to lead them to/from their pasture area right now and I am really not a big fan of pulling by the neck. Would a halter make much difference in terms of compliance?

They're usually pretty good about it until they see something/somewhere else they'd rather go.


----------



## milk and honey

Mine have collars... but I find raisins in my hand and pockets work better than anything to get them to come along! They're such 'chow-hounds'!


----------



## KW Farms

I like collars. The halters seem kind of restrictive and when they chew they rub. If you work with them they will get better and better at being led by a collar. Treats help too to get them moving. :thumb:


----------



## naturalgoats

I love halters. I agree with Kylee that the strapping halters that you can buy are uncomfortable and ineffective however you can make orbuy rope halters that are like what are used for natural horsemanship. They are really effective. Kylee is also right that if you keep working they will get better... I now lead my goats with just bits of baling twine or my hand but you might have an easier time training if you start out with a halter. I worry about too much pressure on the neck (perhaps unfoundedly) and I certainly feel I have more control with a halter.

Also you mentioned you have wethers? Are they for meat or working animals or just pets? If they are pets or for working I would certainly be inclined to make the investment of time to really get them well trained..

in case you are interested...
http://2creeksgoats.blogspot.com/2011/1 ... lters.html
https://sites.google.com/site/2creeksgoats/equipment

hope that helps!
M.


----------



## rudy_and_radar

naturalgoats said:


> I love halters. I agree with Kylee that the strapping halters that you can buy are uncomfortable and ineffective however you can make orbuy rope halters that are like what are used for natural horsemanship. They are really effective. Kylee is also right that if you keep working they will get better... I now lead my goats with just bits of baling twine or my hand but you might have an easier time training if you start out with a halter. I worry about too much pressure on the neck (perhaps unfoundedly) and I certainly feel I have more control with a halter.
> 
> Also you mentioned you have wethers? Are they for meat or working animals or just pets? If they are pets or for working I would certainly be inclined to make the investment of time to really get them well trained..
> 
> in case you are interested...
> http://2creeksgoats.blogspot.com/2011/1 ... lters.html
> https://sites.google.com/site/2creeksgoats/equipment
> 
> hope that helps!
> M.


Thanks for all the advice from everyone!

They aren't too bad to lead as is, but when they decide they don't want to go I just really hate pulling on the collar. I train and expect my dogs to come mannerly on a leash and I'd really like to see these guys do the same.

Other than horses, they are the only stock type animal I've ever had so I'm inclined to treat them like equines I guess....which is why I'm leaning toward a halter. I just feel like I'm making them pull more and possibly making their necks sore with the collars. And it's not just pulling from behind, they like to get ahead of me too....(I would really like them to learn 'heel' or to lead more like a horse does....) Just kind of feel like control of the head gives you a little more control of the animal?

To answer your question naturalgoats: I got them as pets and to learn more about goat keeping so that I will be more prepared for a milk doe in the future. I would really like to see them as cart goats at some point, even if just to haul things around the yard/entertain little kids.

We're still getting used to one another and a steady routine hasn't been nailed down just yet. I am sure that will help over time....maybe.

Think I'll give the rope halter a go.

On a side note, I never realized how smart and what little 'thinkers' goats are!!


----------



## Bayouslug

Sorry for asking a question here, Haven't figured out where to post a question yet! I have 3 nigerians how old before I should put a collar on them?


----------



## Stacykins

For lead training, I am kinda training my girls like dogs. They stay AT my side or behind me, never in front. I only use very gentle pressure when needed. Any time they fight, they get a tiny bit of pressure until they stop. But once they relax, I relax all pressure that instant and give positive encouragement and patting, especially if they are walking nicely with me with no resistance. I guess they haven't shown any interest in treats like raisins or dries cherries, yet (too young?), so verbal encouragement is what I do at the moment.

I keep training daily sessions short. I don't want to tire them out or stress them, and keep it very positive and fun for them.



Bayouslug said:


> Sorry for asking a question here, Haven't figured out where to post a question yet! I have 3 nigerians how old before I should put a collar on them?


Mine I put collars on them a few days after I got them. One was two weeks, the other was three weeks old.


----------



## naturalgoats

When the kid is a prospective cart goat they need to be very comfortable walking in front of you as well... preferably of course they will walk wherever you want when you want at the speed you want.... sometimes thought it may be a tad overly optimistic to expect it...

I think two weeks probably sounds about right for collars.
M.


----------



## Zarafia

Pan got his collar just shy of two weeks and took to it great. I do what Stacy does comdined with what Miranda does with pressure/release. 
Stacy, Pan learned to love raisins by me letting him sniff them in my hand then following them to a low table where I put a couple there where he scrafed them up. He has trouble eating tghem from my fingers so far, but he does love them. He'll eat them out of his grain cups too.


----------



## Stacykins

Zarafia, I will be sure to try that! It seems goats are SO food oriented (just like beagles and other foody dogs) so I am sure once they discover healthy treats like dried fruit is delicious, they'll be eager to train with them as a reward!



naturalgoats said:


> When the kid is a prospective cart goat they need to be very comfortable walking in front of you as well... preferably of course they will walk wherever you want when you want at the speed you want.... sometimes thought it may be a tad overly optimistic to expect it...
> M.


I will definitely remember that if I ever train a cart goat! I am sure a big boer wether would be perfect for that, someday. For now, I just have Nigerians!


----------

